# I've put on a stone



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2011)

It's no excuse but as I went through the five lots of eye surgery I got lazier and lazier, started enjoying food more and drinking more.  In addition since I had the CGM I've compensated more for low BGs caused by the tighter control.  I've also got a back which gets very stiff and uncomfortable after ten minutes of walking which means that I have to sit down at least twice during a Susie walk and it has put me off other walking. As for going to the gym I felt Very wobbly after ten minutes and my CGM transmitter comes off if I go swimming.  The end result is that I weigh 9 pounds more than I did in June and a stone more than I did in March. I'm probably now at least five stone overweight.  Any tips as to how I can lose weight.  I feel that I can make small changes but don't think that I'm up to making the more radical changes that I need to lose weight.  All help and support very appreciated.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

Amanda, this is a serious question because I have no idea what and what isn't possible with gastroparesis - what and how much of what, do you actually eat?


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2011)

AJ?
Do you have any old photos of when you were your ideal weight? If so put that on your fridge or some where like that and use it for incentive so to speak,anything like that usually works for me as I know I can lose weight so if I do fall off the wagon and can look at the piccy and think I can be that weight again I just have to be strong.
Another good tip eat small and regular as opposed to alot and big if you understand what i mean x


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2011)

With the gastroparesis I'm not meant to eat much but with the medication I'm on to empty my tummy I end up feeling very hungry at times when I wouldn't normally.  But without the tablets I can't eat much at all without being sick.  My biggest problem is eating large meals in the evening, either because I'm starving or for comfort because of a bad day......I then suffer because of the gastroparesis but I seem to be lacking the self discipline to help myself.  I think that it is possibly a type of rebellion that I know that if the gastroparesis gets too bad then I will only be able to have liquidated food so my mind thinks to heck with it have the food now while you can   I know that im also drinking too much wine ie three or four glasses a night which is contributing to the weight gain


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh  Steff that's a great suggestion But I don't know if I have any photos of me slim.  I've struggled with my weight since I was six years old but I will see if there is a photo of me somewhere at a lower weight


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm also bad at needing a chocolate fix and if I think my BG is going down tend to have a mini chocolate bar rather than the Lucozade that I should have..........but I hardly ever eat desserts and often don't eat until late in the morning because the gastroparesis makes my tummy really full in the morning


----------



## trophywench (Sep 19, 2011)

Right then madam!

No 1 stop having chocolate for hypos.  Limit yourself to a strict 15g of summat else.  Or 10g if that's what's advised for you.  Wait your 10 ins and test again, if you are coming up fine, then and only then consider longer acting carbs.  Don't stuff em in before that.  You can't take em back.

Weightwatchers make a range of biscuits, nicely portion controlled into pre-wrapped packs of 2.  2 of most varieties = 15g carbs.  And handy to sling in the handbag.

Tummy filling things don't have to be carbs! - protein is actually quite filling!  Because you have to chew a lot of varieties of protein,you eat it slower and therefore realise 'sooner' into the meal that you might be getting full. Try to choose foods that take longer to eat - so you feel you've eaten summat when you've finished it. Compare an apple, to a nectarine for instance.

Water fills you up too, so dunno if this computes with G, but start having a glass of water with your meal.  Some dieters drink it before hand for that reason.  We really like Tesco's flavoured fizzy water.  Especially the lemon & elderflower and the strawberry.  If you like sweet, go for the peach or the respberry and apple.

Use a smaller plate.  If you haven't got any - buy some.  Doesn't need to be a dinner service, but if you want it to be, it can be!  What I'm saying is, you only need the one.  But make it a really nice plate that you like a lot.  Treat yourself, woman!  so eating off it, is also a treat - see the headology ?  

And whatever you do, don't lose that personality - it postively radiated out of you Mrs - and I don't say that about a lot of folk I meet !


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Trophywench for all of the suggestions.  A massive thank you for the compliment at the end.  I'm feeling a bit more positive about losing weight this morning so will hopefully be able to report something positive about weight loss soon because I absolutely hate being my current weight.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 19, 2011)

The other biggy which you've highlighted is obv the wine. 3 or 4 glasses a night is way too much for anyone and the calories in alcohol are horrific.

It sounds like the food and drink are more emotional/boredom than anything, so it may be that you'd benefit from the counselling route. Might mean you have to pay for sessions but if it saves your self-esteem and gives you some of your life back, it would be an investment.

Agree with all else that's been said and if you can't do anything else, grab a pen and paper and write down your feelings when you feel the urge to snack/quoff (sp.?). It may release some of the emotion so you can find something to do to keep busy.

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Rob you've completely hit the nail on the head with regard to both the wine and that I'm eating/drinking because I've been (hopefully past tense) depressed.  With everything that has gone on in my life health wise during the past 2 years, including major scares about both the gastroparesis and my eyes,  food and drink have provided the comfort that I've needed. Whilst I've been depressed I've also done less and less so that I've become completely unfit.  However now that I've got the gastroparesis under as much control as possible and I hopefully won't need any more eye surgery in the next few months I can start focusing on getting me fitter and healthier.  Counselling sounds like a good idea but I think I will first start with planning everything that I drink/eat on my WW app and see if that works.  Thank you so much for your suggestions.  Being able to write on here what is happening - and having your suggestions and support - is making this much easier for me than if I was trying to deal with it on my own


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck with every thing !


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you Hobie


----------



## RSVP (Sep 19, 2011)

Just a thought....

Could it also be the fact that your levels are better and this in turn has not helped the weight gain? 

Just thinking that it could be since the highs have gone (thanks to the cgm) or at least aren't as high for as long that the weight has begun to sit on you rather than being burnt off. 


Writing down what I ate helped me shed my 5 stone my other big helper was my nutrition scales. It is amazing how many calories are in things that you don't expect. 
They were a huge eye opener for me and I could see how & where the weight had come from. Even snacking on fruit can add up! 

Anyway up....

All the bestist and keep writing on here it's hard work but once you start to see the changes it makes it worth every bit and don't be too hard on yourself.

Take Care


Sarah


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow Sarah you are a real inspiration with your five stone weight loss.  Thank you very much for your suggestions.  I'm going to try very hard to write down everything I eat on my Weightwatchers app (fortunately I didn't cancel it when I last stopped losing weight).  You are right about it being surprising how many calories certain things - e.g. I always find it difficult to realise that 3 small glasses of wine equal one third of my WW allowance.  I definitely think you are right that my keeping my BGs better as a result of the CGM has contributed to the weight gain.....a combination of avoiding the high BGs which probably lost some of the weight off of me before and needing more carbs for the low BGs that I've been getting as a result of keeping my BGs more within range.  I really, really admire you for keeping at your weight loss


----------

